# Niko and Russ are famous!!!!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Niko and Russ got there pics in the September 2019 issue of Goat Rancher!!! last page...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

How do we get autographs?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

:goodjob:I got my magazine and i was like wait a minute i think i now that dog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Not only is Niko an awesome cowboy, but he's a service dog too! I had no idea!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool! I used to get that magazine, it's a good one. (Finances were poor and that couldn't get renewed at the time). I'll go to TSC and get that issue. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Not only is Niko an awesome cowboy, but he's a service dog too! I had no idea!


















he works his sweet lile' heart out! the first one is what a PTSD moment looks like...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww! What a good boy! You don't often see a Chinese crested service dogs. Would you mind sharing what kind of super dog powers he has?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he keeps me sane, calms me during an attack, (prevents most) stabilizes me walking in the store...he pulls on the leash just enough for me to lean against him and not need a cane, keeps track of Hubby so he can bring me to him when I get distracted (witch is constant, was that a bird? Oh it was just a bug) he tells me the time...(time to do this, time to do that, and shows me what I need to do...such as standing at door and squeaks when its time to milk the goaties) even off duty he knows when Mama NEEDS a good snuggle and NEVER disappoints!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:wow:Congratulations Niko, Russ and Spidy1! :neat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dogs are just amazing. They just keep on surprising! :neat:


----------

